# A Good Day In The Smoke



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 1, 2006)

It was 25* when I cranked up the chimney for Petunia this morning.  Took a while to get the temp up but once it did   .  

My Super Bowl XL menu cook.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2006)

Lookin' Good!!  =P~


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 1, 2006)

gotta love it...early morning smell of smoke in the frosty air....ummmm


----------



## Gary in VA (Feb 1, 2006)

Lookin good there Billy boy!...


----------



## Spice1 (Feb 1, 2006)

What time do we eat??


----------



## cflatt (Feb 1, 2006)

looks real good. making me want to head to the butchers to get something to feed my new addiction. what fuels it even more is having my tweenage daughter who doesnt like anything asking when I am going to smoke during the week...she likes it when the bus comes through the neighborhood and she can tell her friends "that smell is my daddy cooking for me" I guess she forgot about her mom and brother


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 1, 2006)

Looking good Bill!!  What time you breaking the foil out for dem dare butts??


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 1, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Looking good Bill!!  What time you breaking the foil out for dem dare butts??



Once they reach 170* and not a minute sooner.  Dont knock it until you try it.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 1, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":47nueh6b]Looking good Bill!!  What time you breaking the foil out for dem dare butts??



Once they reach 170* and not a minute sooner.  Dont knock it until you try it.[/quote:47nueh6b]

Awww come on now.  You can make fun of my pit small, but I can't pick on you foiling???   :-(  :-(  :-(  :-(  :-(


----------



## john pen (Feb 1, 2006)

Let me be the first to point out that I have the same looking grill cleaning devicea as seen in the first pic (hopefully, that being pointed out, this thread will take a turn into some unknown direction..)..Oh and by the way..looks good Bill..


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 1, 2006)

MORE PICS:


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 1, 2006)

Got the Brats in a pan of beer now, and will be putting them in the smoker soon.  Should be right for lunch.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 1, 2006)

Turkey is done:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 1, 2006)

Nice looking bird there Bill!


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2006)

=P~  I'll be right there!  =P~  And you know how to set your camera to "Macro" Mode, too!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 1, 2006)

LUNCH


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> =P~  I'll be right there!  =P~  *And you know how to set your camera to "Macro" Mode, too! *


  #-o


----------



## john pen (Feb 1, 2006)

nice bird bill...


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 1, 2006)

Brisket is done and sliced.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 1, 2006)

Brisket looks great Bill!  How big was it?  How long did it take?  Huh, Huh?  Inquiring minds want to know???


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 1, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Brisket looks great Bill!  How big was it?  How long did it take?  Huh, Huh?  Inquiring minds want to know???



This was a small flat around 5 lbs.  Between the 165* then into the foil with my special brisket glaze and back on until 195* it took 5 hours.  It cooked down a lot.  Packaged it in two vacum seal bags for my Batalian Chief.


----------



## cleglue (Feb 1, 2006)

Bill,

All of this looks good.  I used Map Point and I'm 231 miles from Gordonsville, VA.  231 miles divided by 60 mph=3.85 hours.  It is 3:05PM.  I'll be there about 7PM.  

They all really do look good!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 1, 2006)

From what I've heard, you can't get there from here.


----------



## cleglue (Feb 1, 2006)

Captain,

Come here first and then WE can go.  It looks like there is plenty.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 1, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":2e9gxtkt]Brisket looks great Bill!  How big was it?  How long did it take?  Huh, Huh?  Inquiring minds want to know???



This was a small flat around 5 lbs.  Between the 165* then into the foil with my special brisket glaze and back on until 195* it took 5 hours.  It cooked down a lot.  Packaged it in two vacum seal bags for my Batalian Chief.[/quote:2e9gxtkt]

Bill I'll stop by on the way home, leave a piece out!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 1, 2006)

Bill if come back to the beach this year, I think you should cook me a brisket.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 1, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Bill if come back to the beach this year, I think you should cook me a brisket.



No problem Cappy, one brisket delivered to OI.  You meet us there with some ribs.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 1, 2006)

Deal.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 1, 2006)

Bill, I missed the address, could you post it so I don't get lost! Good looking cook!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks Nick, your welcome at my place any time.  While your on your way, pick up Joker too.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 1, 2006)

If he comes down here to me, I'll give him a ride!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 1, 2006)

Okay, I'm officially starving now.    =P~  =P~  =P~  =D>  =D>  =D> 

Good job Bill!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 2, 2006)

Sorry about not posting these last night.  Here are the results:

Ribs:  
I used Wolfe Rub on them and just spritzed them with a little apple juice during the cook.  In my opionion, its the best rib I have ever cooked.  I will be using Wolfe Rub from now on for my customers and my competitons.





Pork:
I tried something different on the butts.  I have a new rub that I have been working on for some time and think I have finally got it right.  I also injected them with apple juice and my rub.  I spritzed them with apple juice during the cook, foiled at 170* and brought them up to 205*.  As you can see in the picture, these puppys were MOIST, tender and easy to pull.



 



Turkey:
I used a cajun butter injection sauce on the turkey and did not rub the outside.  I did use cheese cloth on it during the cook.  I dont think that it is as nice as the ones I have done in an apple brine.  We havent cut into it yet so I cant give you a taste review.

Brisket:
What can I say about the brisket.  It was at the level of my first place brisket that I turned in in Lynchburg VA in 2004.  Moist, tender and great flavor.  I also foiled it at 165* and brought it up to 195* after putting on my brisket glaze.

Oh ya, while I was cooking yesterday, a lady called me wanting me to cater her husbands 50th birthday party.  Seems that she had attended a party last year that I catered and loved my bbq.  She said it was the best she has had.  I LOVE WORD OF MOUTH advertising.


----------



## john pen (Feb 2, 2006)

Bill, how much apple juice did you use to inject ?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 2, 2006)

Butt injection sauce:

1 cup apple juice
1/2 cup water
1/2 cup sugar
1/4 cup rub
2 tbsp worcestershire sauce

I injected 5 butts with it.  I did have to strain it before injecting because the rub is course.  I let it sit in the fridge over night too.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 2, 2006)

Bill, 
     That right there is some fine looking grub my friend!!


----------



## Bruce B (Feb 2, 2006)

Food looks great Bill, did you foil the ribs also?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 2, 2006)

> Bruce B Posted: Thu Feb 02, 2006 10:36 am    Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Food looks great Bill, did you foil the ribs also?



Yep, used the 3,2,1 method without the last hour.  I figure since they were being reheated, no need.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 2, 2006)

Bob T said:
			
		

> Looks great Bud. I'll tell you what, this is another reason to get going on buying another cycle. I would be doing a lot of w/e jolts around the N/E to sample some of your and others  Q!  =P~
> Your close enough to be a day trip Bill.



Bob, I am hoping to make it to New Holland this year.  Look me up then.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 2, 2006)

Hoss, take a little vacation and come down to Myrtle April 21-22!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 3, 2006)

It's the weekend after Easter.


----------



## Green Hornet (Feb 3, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Turkey is done:


What was the deal with the netting on the birdie in the first pic?


----------



## Green Hornet (Feb 3, 2006)

It ALL looks good..well done! =D>


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks GH.  I use cheese cloth soaked in butter for the first few hours of smoking.  I think it keeps the bird from getting too dark from the soot or burning.  So far, it works for me.  Glad everyone like the pics.


----------

